# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурация 1С 8.1 для транспортной компании по грузоперевозкам

## Елена1906

*
Конфигурации для транспортной компании
*

----------


## base_1c

> Помогите найти конфигурацию, хотя бы какой нибудь пример :( по грузоперевозкам. Просто очень надо. Плииииииииизззззз!


Посмотри 
Логистика. Управление перевозками
http://letitbit.net/download/7780.7b..._F_NK.rar.html

Управление автотранспортом
http://letitbit.net/download/4451.49..._11_2.rar.html

----------


## emingalev

отученная?

----------


## Deff07

А есть ли под семерку что-либо подобное?

----------


## ketrinket77

Посмотри 
Логистика. Управление перевозками
http://letitbit.net/download/7780.7b..._F_NK.rar.html

Управление автотранспортом
http://letitbit.net/download/4451.49..._11_2.rar.html 

Перезалейте, пожалуйста, файлы отсутствуют...

----------


## mss201980

Помогите найти конфигурацию Логистика. Управление перевозками отученную от ключа за ранее Огромное Спасибо. Очень Очень надо!!!!

----------


## bestship

> Посмотри 
> Логистика. Управление перевозками
> http://letitbit.net/download/7780.7b..._F_NK.rar.html
> 
> Управление автотранспортом
> http://letitbit.net/download/4451.49..._11_2.rar.html


Перезалейте файлы, пожалуйста!

----------


## base_1c_1

> Перезалейте файлы, пожалуйста!


Если еще надо, перезалил

Управление перевозками
http://depositfiles.com/files/kag42mnl8

----------

lil788 (02.05.2012), ираидка (01.03.2013)

----------


## sdfua

Здравствуйте. Можно еще раз перезалить, файлы удалены и не доступны.

Спасибо!

----------


## base_1c

Управление перевозками
http://depositfiles.com/files/khocho89p

----------

AlexanderTiger (09.09.2013), ArAnAt (10.01.2012), BTRVODKA (17.10.2012), energoatom (12.07.2013), Karabat (07.03.2012), ltgj (27.03.2013), povmen (19.03.2015), sdfua (17.10.2011)

----------


## sdfua

Большое Спасибо, щас буду пробовать юзать!

----------


## denis007

Здравствуйте. Можно еще раз перезалить, файлы удалены и не доступны.

----------


## Gennadij

Добрый день. Можно еще раз перезалить?

----------


## dragon008

Можно ссылку на Управление автотранспортом.
заранее спасибо!

----------


## kac82

Не подгружается не на 8.1 не на 8.2. Что делатьИИ?

----------


## Al_nn

Добрый день , перезалейте пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом и Логистика. Управление перевозками.

----------


## roma77751

Спасибо большое за ссылочку! Вот только на 8.2 и 8.3 не работает((( может подскажете где есть подобный конфиг на 8.3И? я ее открыть не смог, она подойдет для Казахстана? просто если не найду, придется платформу менять(((

---------- Post added at 15:44 ---------- Previous post was at 14:00 ----------

ХЭЛП!!! подскажите пожалуйста скачал 1с логистика(отсюда) и не могу поставить! пробовал на 1с 8.1 8.2 8.3 везде пишет ошибку структура конфигурации не совместима с текущей версией программы....((( может я туплю подскажите кто знает?

----------


## YuraFil

Присоединяюсь, есть версии под 8.3?

----------


## Ukei

- Есть ломанная Управление автотранспортом, лежит в 1-м сообщении темы для Рарус-а.

----------


## NikolayHAOS

Всем доброго времени суток.
А современные отученные есть в наличии? Под 8.3 или только старые?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.0.4.1 от 23.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом", релиз 3.0.23.1 от 07.12.2011*

Установка, отученная, без демо:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.79.2 от 20.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "AXELOT: Логистика и управление перевозками", релиз 1.1.1.3*

Файл конфигурации (отученный):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Nalim34 (02.07.2019), PK1C (12.02.2020), Sterva82 (16.09.2021)

----------


## NikolayHAOS

Спасибо конечно, НО жаль что отученным версиям уже сто лет в обед, посему не актуально.

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо конечно, НО жаль что отученным версиям уже сто лет в обед, посему не актуально.


 - Так нет проблем, выучите внутренний язык 1С, отучите свежие конфиги бесплатно и выложите их в теме, хором Вам "спасибо" скажем.

----------


## NikolayHAOS

Если найду. Обязательно выложу. нет вопросов.

----------


## greek_sod

День добрый. ну что, получилось найти ?

----------

